# New Webstore... and questions...



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

http://mcnuttvalley.webs.com/apps/webstore/

I know its not the greatest thing, and I'm not the BEST artist in the world, but I thought someone might be interested in my paintings. What do you think of this?

Also... This is a really stupid question, I don't need to charge sales tax do I?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you use a credit card company you may not have to collect sales tax, even in your own state. I live in Michigan and do not collect sales tax on my online sales. I use CCNow, which is based in Delaware and has no sales tax. You can go to their website and find out more.

It would be much more professional if you did not have advertising on your website. You also need to be able to blow up the pictures larger. Someone may be interested in your pictures, but how long do they last? You also need at least a dozen pictures to choose from. You might try putting them on Etsy, at least in the beginning to get you started.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

I've never sold a single painting, lol! Never really thought about selling my paintings until recently. I love to paint, and I don't think I'm too bad at it, so maybe I could make some money off of it. To be honest I was kind of just wondering if the webstore thing was legit and if it worked, but if I want to post more than 2 -5 things I have to pay money. I don't want to go in debt opening a store if nobody is going to buy. So maybe I could post a photo gallery and direct people to the store? Maybe I should try to find a flea market and sell some first?

As for the advertising, i thought I might be able to make a little something off Blogvertize which requires you to put a disclaimer somewhere. But I doubt anyone is actually going to click on it, so If I can figure out how I will just take it off.

If I were to do a flea market, do you think I should try to make/ get some business cards with my website on them? Am I too far ahead of myself?

Sorry if I am rambling. Just kind of brain storming. Thank you for the advice and I can see what you mean.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

What you need first is a much better photograph of each painting in good lite. 
Do you have a large enough litebox - that might help. People will want to enlarge the photo and look at your technique etc before they decide.


----------

